# The BEST Kindle Watch Story EVER!



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So, my Kindle watch story is AMAZING and you have to read this post all the way through to find out how it ends 

OK- so you know (maybe) that my Kindle was ordered for my birthday by my dear hubby waaay back on December 4, 2008. Of course, I was backordered until February 25.

After Christmas, I started really investigating this Kindle thing to which I was getting and the more I read, the more I wanted it! Stumbling across these boards was the straw that broke my back in the way of anticipation and Kindle became my obsession!

About mid-January, I changed my shipping on Kindle from the Super Saver to 1 Day. Doing this pushed my expected delivery back to March 3!!! AUUGGHH! I was HOT! I called and emailed Amazon only to be told that there is a glitch in the system and even though my delivery date had changed, I can be assured that I still have my place in line...

Fast forward to last week. Thursday. I find out that hubby and I are going to have to PAY taxes for the first time in our lives. In a fit of rage and depression, I logged into eBay and bid on a slightly used Kindle. I then had bidders regret and retreated to KindleBoard chat to wait the fate of my bid with Roos Mom, Vampyre, Trekker, Vegas and a few others. After 2 hours, the results were in: I won!! I was excited but slightly nervous over this Kindle's "used" status.

I immediately received emails from the seller after the bidding closed. She assured me that her husband got this Kindle and read one book on it and didn't care for it. It has been living in it's original packaging ever since. She said that I will be very pleased- as this Kindle is as like brand new as one could be!

She sent it out Friday morning, first thing, she said, via Priority mail. She also provided me a tracking number which never worked...but that has been my experience with USPS.com. I was still fairly confident that my Sookie would arrive on Monday.

It was a long weekend.

Monday dawned and Kindle was on my mind. My morning was as awful as one could get: spilled coffee on myself and then spilled some again on some very important insurance papers on my way out the door. I then dropped a big bag of paperwork that was destined for the shredder at work. Once on my way to work, I got behind an idiot and had to slam on my brakes, causing my big, giant purse to hit the floorboards and spill it's massive contents everywhere and have the beforementioned bag of paperwork flip on top of it.

I tell you, I was cursing by the time I pulled into work!

(For ladies only, read on...)


Spoiler



Then, ladies, you will sympathize (and men, I apologize,) but then, I learn that it is my time of the month... so "surprise"!



I was not happy.

At lunch, I hit Sam's Club and grabbed a hotdog from the snack area which I inhaled whilst practically running through the store. I got a cramp in my leg and indigestion. I made it back to work, barely, and succumbed to a BUSY banking day with indigestion.

The clock crept to 3pm, when my dear son would be home from school and could tell me that Sookie was there waiting.

At 3:30, I went to my cell phone and low and behold, my son had called! With trembling fingers, I called him back. Was there a box there? "No," my son answered. My heart plummeted. "Are you sure? Anything on the front porch?" "No" "Anything in the mailbox?" "No." By this point, my disappointment was tangible and I swear that I had tears in my eyes. I hung up resigned to this being the worst day ever.

At 4:45, my dear husband called me at work to inform me that he just got back from the Post Office. "What? Why?" Apparently, there was a delivery confirmation slip in the mailbox needing my signature to deliver. Had my dear, 12 year old TOLD me that, I would've left work in 2 minutes flat to get home and pick it up!!! "So, did you get it?" I asked dear hubby. "No, the post office is closed."

I tell you, fellow Kindle lovers, that at that moment, the thought of my finishing out this day with no Kindle in hand, but the knowledge that it was 2 miles away behind locked doors, made me positively ILL!!! I hung up the phone just determined...I mean, how much trouble can one get into for breaking into the Post Office?

I live in a small town. I then decided to call a friend of my mother in law who works at the post office. She is a sweet lady, but by no means a personal friend. I looked up her number on my iPhone White Pages and had her on the phone in 2 minutes. I explained my plight and asked if there was anything that she could do. This sweet, wonderful, giving lady informed me that SOMEone should be at the post office until 5:30 (It was 5:10 at this point) She said to have my hubby go back and go to the door by the P.O. Boxes and ring the bell. If someone is there, they will answer. Before she was done telling me this, I had my hubby on my office phone in my other ear. (My staff was cracking UP!) She THEN told me that if no one answered, to call her when I got into town and she would MEET ME at the post office to GET MY PACKAGE FOR ME!!!!

Living in a small town has it's advantages, folks.

Lo and behold, hubby got it. I got home and hubby was out working in his shop. I shakily opened my prize to reveal some wonderful packaging. Inside the plastic bubbles and Styrofoam peanuts was the coveted white Kindle box in EXCELLENT shape!!!! I opened the elastic and there.....on the right....lay my KINDLE, SOOKIE!!!! I got her out and caressed her. I found the on button and turned her on. SHE HAD FULL CHARGE!!! The kind seller had charged her up for me!!! I ran to my laptop and called up Amazon and got her registered. Within a minute, I found all the books that I had ordered and had them sent to her. I watched the screen and...like magic...WHAM! There they were! The first book? "Dead Before Dark" (hence my Kindle's name: Sookie!) I immediately started playing.

How cool is the silver select thingy?? I guess I never clued into that.....and the screen! The words! AMAZING!! I read Jeff's letter and then I skimmed the users guide before I opened the Dead Before Dark book. I have seen True Blood on HBO so I had an idea of what I was in for, but those first few pages just sucked me in!! It took a minute to find a comfortable holding spot. The best part? After I found the time to make a sandwich (which was a blur), I continued to read with my left hand and ate with my right! No crumbs on the Kindle! One handed page turning ROCKS!!! I then tried to stop to write this post but got sidetracked by the little black book sitting there, so I read another 2 chapters. Then, I started thinking about all of you, especially about Roos Mom, Trekker, Vampyre, Vegas and all the others who stopped into the chat room last Thursday night and waited with me. I then realized that I HAD to stop and share my experience with all of you.

So there you go!! I am off to read some more......

Wish my Tree of Life Oberon cover and my decalgirl Monet: Garden of Givency skin were here....although, I don't really need the skin. Sookie is just like new! Not a scratch on her nor a smudge. Her button click like brand new, too!!!!

Oh happy day!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a great story.  I am so glad you were able to get Sookie.  It was fun reading about your initial experience. It reminds me of my first Kindle day, I had a lot of people here waiting with me also.

Congratulations on your new little Sookie!

I can't believe you got into the post office after hours.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats!  How awesome!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What a great story, KindleKay! So glad you have friends in high places in the Post Office! LOL. I live in a fairly small city and have been here for 28 years but I wouldn't have a clue who to call at the post office. I am thrilled it worked out for you.

Enjoy reading. Check back in in 48 hours or so, okay?

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, All!  But we didn't break in....apparently even if the lobby is closed, if there are workers in the back and you ring the buzzer, they will answer for things like pick ups.  I don't know if I made that clear but I want everyone to know that we did NOT break in!  We buzzed and a second passing friend allowed my huby to sign for my package!!  I guess smaller town Post Offices do this.  I wouldn't try it in the city.....


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

That's so cool!  You day instantly went from horrible to fantastic!

Congrats, now I'm envious!  

I know that I will be going through something similar tomorrow and Wednesday, my Kindle is going to be delivered tomorrow, but I won't be able to pick it up until Wednesday!  Eeek!

Oh well, congrats again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You are right that is the best story. I'm so happy for you. You are going to be really tired tomorrow at work, because I know you will stay up half of the night to read.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats!!!  That's a great ending to a really bad day!  Don't forget to check in from time to time.. eat, sleep.. all that good stuff!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay!  Congrats on a great ending to a bad day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, happy ending!! That's what we like to hear. Didn't you just love the wonderful box Sookie came in?

BTW, to avoid that purse falling off your car seat dilemma, try this:

The Clutch - Secures Purses, Take-Out, and Packages on the Passenger Seat



I got it and it works great.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrtas... and what a great way to end your day! Enjoy Sookie!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

KindleKay,

I throughly enjoyed you story! Your quite a good writer, you sucked me right in!

Enjoy ,enjoy your new Girl Sookie!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so very delighted for you I actually have tears going down my cheeks -  

HOORAY FOR YOU  

and a BIG Thanks to your wonderful Hubby for getting it for you!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Great story, and congrats!  I especially liked "I mean, how much trouble can one get into for breaking into the Post Office?"  LOL!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> I hung up the phone just determined...I mean, how much trouble can one get into for breaking into the Post Office?


Wow, that's pretty hilarious. Glad the day ended up working out for you.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats on getting your Kindle - and yeah, that silver bar is cool.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! You give hop to those of us still waiting.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to hear it finally arrived! I'm also happy that you're enjoying it so far


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

KindleKay.

Your story is amazing & I enjoyed every word of it!!!

So glad you were able to pick Sookie up from the PO legally and were then able to read her 

That seller gets bonus points on feedback for charging the unit before shipping it, too.

Marci


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Sookie arrived home safely.    Can't have a better ending than that!!!!!!!!  You two will have, what did Claude Rains and Humphrey Bogart say?  I paraphrase it into "This will be the start of a beautiful relationship together..."


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow that's totally cool!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome story.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I loved your story. I hope you can still find the time to pop in here once in a while now that you have Sookie. I would sure miss your humor.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't forget to cancel your order on Amazon....


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

*TMI* there in the middle but a good story none the less. You are right. Small towns have their advantages.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

What a great story. You are lucky living in a smal town were someone will come to the door at the Post Office once they are closed if you ring the bell. Enjoy Sookie.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear KindleKay and Sookie,
I am so happy for you and your new girl.  I also live in a small town and they always go out of there way since we are all like family.  Enjoy her and i will try to drop into chat tonight.  Oh by the way Author of Mona Lisa Awakening  Sunny is looking into what is going on and will let me know.  She had no idea it was not available.  Enjoy we are so happy for you.  Roos Mom


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

geko29 said:


> Don't forget to cancel your order on Amazon....


Geko beat me to it. (grins)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> Oh by the way Author of Mona Lisa Awakening Sunny is looking into what is going on and will let me know. She had no idea it was not available.


I noticed that too.

KK must be reading her eyes out today...at work.  I bet everyone there feels like they got sucked into a kindle infomercial.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful laugh today!!  Congrats on getting your Kindle so glad that it was in great condition.  I was so afraid by the end of your story it was going to end badly but no it was wonderful.  Can't wait for mine to get here.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm also from a small town. They are the best!
Congrates on your Kindle, the love will only grow.
I'm glad that Sookie found her "forever" home.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo KK...congrats on Sookie's arrival! Great story *


----------

